# 4x4 Ball Mod



## JohnnyReggae (Jun 3, 2016)

This was a really cool project for me. Used a GuanSu which is a really affordable option for a mod and is actually quite a decent 4x4.

The whole process was reasonably involved but all manageable. Stickering was a bit of a mission due to all the fiddly work. Really happy with the end result though. 

I have a bunch of ideas for other mods so can't wait to get started on those next.


----------



## Abo (Jun 3, 2016)

Wow, looks like it turned out really nice! Interesting color choices tho, but looks great


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks 

The shades are the same as I have for most of my cubes


----------



## Abo (Jun 3, 2016)

Interesting seeing purple instead of blue, but a cool choice!


----------



## mafergut (Jun 28, 2016)

Not bad at all!!! I wish I had the time and skill to do something like that myself


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Jun 29, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Not bad at all!!! I wish I had the time and skill to do something like that myself


To be honest there is not much skill required to do this, it's more of a time thing ... well for me anyway. Trying to balance work, kids, and life meant that this little project took over a month to do. If you have a Dremel tool at least this is easily manageable.

*A brief process:*
Using a hacksaw cut off all exposed corners.
Take apart and glue edge pieces that no longer have support.
Clean up pieces and fill with resin/putty
Reassemble and sand/shape with a Dremel
Take apart and refill center pieces with resin/putty.
Sand all pieces individually by hand.
Reassemble and sand/shape with Dremel.
Hand sand with sandpaper going from low grit to high grit to water sandpaper to finish off.
Take apart and spray paint pieces.
Reassemble and buff pieces.
Sticker ... (this part was quite a mission, cutting stickers by hand is quite tedious to get right)


----------



## Matt11111 (Jun 29, 2016)

I'd like to see my friends try to corner twist a ball.


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 30, 2016)

That looks really well-made. Do you have any other cool mods planned for the future?


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Jun 30, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> That looks really well-made. Do you have any other cool mods planned for the future?


I do have a few on the go at the moment. I still need to finish off the 3x3 ball which I started before the 4x4 ball. Also started a 2x2 ball which has turned into quite a mission as I should have filled the pieces with putty before I cut it up. Cutting the 2x2 into a ball meant cutting away most of the pieces which made support of what was left quite a problem. Gluing pieces together afterwards has not turned out that well. . Note to self ... fill 2x2 pieces before cutting up 

As for other mods, I've also started barrel mods of 3x3, 4x4, and 5x5. I've done the initial cutting and filling of the 3x3 and 4x4, busy with the 5x5. When that is done will move over to the belt sander to get them into proper barrel shapes, hoping for some time this weekend to do that.

After that I'd like to tackle a 3x5x5 made from a 5x5 and a 2x4x4 made from a 4x4. Seeing that I'm on a roll I've also ordered some Shengshou mini 5x5's which I want to make into barrels.

My only problem is finding the time to do all of these, but I will get there in the end


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Jun 30, 2016)

bgrgndz said:


> Please sell these, I don't have time, patience and tools to make this.


If I had a lot of available time I would consider it, however right now unfortunately not. Perhaps I just need to establish a good production line and if it is financially viable it may happen.


----------

